# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Προσάραξη Perla Adib

## GiannisV

Σε αμμώδη αβαθή, νοτιοανατολικά της Χίου, παραμένει το φορτηγό πλοίο  «Perla Adib», το οποίο προσάραξε στην περιοχή λίγα λεπτά πριν τις 02:00  τα ξημερώματα. Το πλοίο είχε ξεκινήσει από την Αίγυπτο με προορισμό την  Ουκρανία, κενό φορτίου. 

Και τα 13 μέλη του πληρώματος, όλοι αλλοδαποί, είναι καλά στην υγεία  τους. Από την προσάραξη δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ωστόσο έχουν  τεθεί σε ετοιμότητα υλικά και μέσα απορρύπανσης προκειμένου να  αντιμετωπίσουν ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο.

Κοντά στο φορτηγό πλοίο βρίσκονται ένα περιπολικό σκάφος και ένα  ναυαγοσωστικό του Λιμενικού ώστε να παράσχουν βοήθεια, εφόσον χρειαστεί.

Πηγή: newsbeast.gr

----------


## Leo

Θα έλεγα ότι είναι μια από τις πολύ προσεκτικά διατυπωμένες ανακοινώσεις, με ουσιαστικό περιεχόμενο. Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.

----------


## DimitrisT

Στα  αβαθή νερά, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή των Κεραμείων, νότια από το λιμάνι της  Χίου, προσάραξε τις μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες της Τρίτης, 28/9,το  εμπορικό πλοίο Perl Adib που ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι του από την Αίγυπτο με προορισμό λιμάνι της Ουκρανίας.
  	Το πλοίο με σημαία των νησιών της Καραϊβικής Saint Kitts & Nevis, μήκους 144 μέτρων και κενού φορτίου εντοπίστηκε στις 2.50 το πρωί από το περιπολικό σκάφος του Λιμεναρχείου Χίου.
  	Για άγνωστο λόγο ξέφυγε της πορείας του, και παρόλο που ο καιρός ήταν καλός, προσάραξε στα αβαθή.
  	Το 13μελες πλήρωμα, έντεκα Σύριοι, ένας Αίγυπτος και ένας Ινδός, είναι  καλά στην υγεία τους. Σύμφωνα εξάλλου με τον Κεντρικό Λιμενάρχη Χίου  Γιώργο Σκανδάλη δεν διαπιστώθηκε πρόσκληση θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης.
  	ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ, 29/9
	ΣυνεχίζονταΙ και σήμερα οι προσπάθειες, με τη βοήθεια και ενός ρυμουλκού, για αποκόλληση.


Πηγή :  http://www.chiosnews.com/cn2992010630570.asp

----------


## geogre222

Πιθανότατα σε λάθος του πληρώματος ωφείλεται η προσάραξη του πλοίου, Perl Adib, ξένων συμφερόντων, τα ξημερώματα, στην περιοχή των Κεραμείων στον Μέγα Λιμιώνα. Το εμπορικό πλοίο, που δεν μετέφερε κάποια ύλη, είχε ξεκινήσει από την Αίγυπτο με προορισμό το λιμάνι της Ουκρανίας. Ωστόσο σύμφωνα με τα πρώτα στοιχεία, για άγνωστο λόγο, ξέφυγε από την πορεία του με αποτέλεσμα να προσαράξει σε αβαθή ύδατα. Αμέσως το συμβάν, έγινε αντιληπτό από το Λιμενικό Σώμα της Χίου, που κατέφθασε στο σημείο με δύο σκάφη. Σύμφωνα με τις δηλώσεις του Λιμενάρχη Χίου, όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος είναι καλά στην υγεία τους, ενώ το πλοίο δεν φέρει καμία ζημιά, σύμφωνα με την αυτοψία του Δύτη του Λ.Σ Χίου. Πάντως το πλοίο, μέχρι να προσκομίσει πιστοποιητικό αξιπλοϊας, θα παραμείνει στην περιοχή όπου έχει προσαράξει.

Εδω και το σχετικο video του πλοιου
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tETVos0l8yY&feature=player_embedded#!

Πηγη : www.kounoupi.gr

----------


## Apostolos

Αλκοτέστ τους κάνανε?

----------


## geogre222

> Αλκοτέστ τους κάνανε?


χα αχα χ αχ στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε...γιατι οχι!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι ειμαστε στην Ελλάδα ρωτάω που το υπευθυνο σώμα (ΛΣ) περιλαμβάνει την αφρόκρεμα της εξυπνάδας, μόρφωσης και στελεχών με ενδιαφέρον για το καλο του τόπου και της Ναυτιλίας μας.

----------


## tasos_33

Αποκολληση απο τα αβαθη των κεραμειων του πλοιου (perla adib) σημερα το μεσημερη στης 12:30 με την βοηθεια του ρ/κ michalis.s

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο αποκολλήθηκε με επιτυχία,ρυμουλκήθηκε στην περιοχή του Μέγα Λιμνιώνα και κατα  τις 16.00 με την βοήθεια του ρ/κ Μιχάλης Σ ρυμούλκηθηκε έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου.Μέχρι την ώρα που απομακρύνθηκε στην περιοχή παρέμεναν τα ρ/κ Μιχάλης Σ και Ισίδωρος και ένα σκάφος του Λ.Σ.

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτογραφίες από την περιοχή του Μέγα Λιμνιώνα
DSCF8047.jpg

DSCF8070.jpg

DSCF8072.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Φωτογραφίες από την περιοχή του Μέγα Λιμνιώνα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108303
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108304
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108305


Ήμουν σίγουρος για την ανταπόκρισή σου φίλε Δημήτρη!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε για τις εικόνες! :Wink:

----------


## tasos_33

ευχαριστουμε για την ανταποκριση σου φιλε και πατριοτη δημητρη,τελιες εικονες! :Wink:

----------

